
Congress Passes $1 Trillion Spending Measure - spuiszis
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/19/us/congress-spending-bill.html
======
spuiszis
Simply amazing... barely any mention of the additional last-minute cyber
security measures attached to the bill.

------
shostack
Is there a good writeup of what Joe Consumer needs to know about the new
security laws?

I'd love something concise and simplified I can share with friends and family
who don't care about the technical details (and ideally something easy to
share around).

------
randomname2
So CISA is now law.

------
makecheck
The idea that a government would give itself permission to spend massive
amounts of money isn't news.

The tucking of unrelated legislation into the budget however, is news,
especially since it had been vehemently opposed over and over in every
previous version.

Guess which part is reported in detail.

~~~
dragonwriter
> The idea that a government would give itself permission to spend massive
> amounts of money isn't news.

That _any_ regular budget (rather than a short-term CR) was passed by the
Congress to be signed by the President is news.

> The tucking of unrelated legislation into the budget however, is news,
> especially since it had been vehemently opposed over and over in every
> previous version.

Policy riders on budgets aren't actually unusual (people complain about them
all the time, but that's not because they are uncommon), except in the sense
that actual full budgets in the US are unusual.

> Guess which part is reported in detail.

Mostly, process and reaction and commentary from those involved; there's a lot
of detail on that, but both the spending provisions _and_ the policy riders,
while covered, are given only extremely brief summaries.

------
oxide
wow. no temporary stopgap stave offs? no big national stage partisan drama?

